# Ice Cream Presentations - I need some suggestions



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

My head chef would like to change our current presentation.  We have quite a few people order a dish of ice cream or sorbet, which includes three scoops plus some sugar cookies.

Maybe all we need are some pretty new dishes, but I though I would put the question out there - have any of you seen some interesting, elegant presentations for just plain ice cream or sorbet?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Maybe all you need to do is dress up the ice cream with a twisty tuile or some sort of chocolate or white chocolate decoration?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Serve it in a champ or coupe  glass with a Gaylox leaf in the glass. There are many ways to use ice cream n desserts but then it won't just be ice cream anymore.. French Fried with caramel drizzle, Sno ball, choco sauce etc..sorbet in a scalloped orange, or on a slice of grilled pineapple

. Since he wants to change it, and he is the chef ask him for ideas, thats what he gets paid for.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

www.mikmuk.com had a very nice presentation.....

 Beautiful !


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions - many of our desserts already include ice cream, I assume the people willing to spend $10 for a bowl of plain vanilla (yes, one of our best sellers), are those craving something rather basic to finish their meal, so I am reluctant to add anything like a sauce.  Right now it comes with a pair of sugar cookies, though I have used other pairings in the past.  The chef has ideas of his own, but I wanted to see what I could come up with.  

-----Petalsandcoco - That photo is great and fits the kind of style I am looking for.  Thank you so much for sharing! - It is very elegant


----------

